# One year on.



## PowerTool (28 Oct 2007)

Yes,this weekend is the first birthday of my CCBL lathe,so had decided a bit since it would be an appropriate time to end "Wet Saturday afternoon",and start another thread.

Inspired by a suggestion from my ex-wife (who's pub currently has a display of some of my work,spent some of this morning making this :-











Spalted beech,approx.280mm diameter,25mm high,finished in aerosol lacquer.
The shape is a beech leaf,veins cut (charred) with a mini-drill.Platter is much thicker than I would normally have made,but I wanted the stem to be reasonably substantial so hopefully it won't get broken off.
Not sure if I like it or not :? 

Also,some lemons to go in my fruit bowl :-





Pau amarello,approx.45mm diameter,70mm long,finished in lemon oil.

And a small bowl from home-cured plum :-










120mm diameter,50mm high,finished in lemon oil.

Then went to see my mate with the incredibly large garden,to pick up some silver birch for a new base for a stuffed mongoose (another of my ex-wifes little projects for me..) when I saw this hiding in a pile of assorted timber :-










Laburnum - been after some for ages  

Andrew


----------



## TEP (28 Oct 2007)

Hi *Andrew*. I'm gonna jump in the deep end. I don't like the leaf far too thick, yet I can see what your saying about the stem. IMO I have never seen a nice turned leaf yet, but have seen some gorgeous carved ones. I think it's the only way to go if you want a nice leaf shape.

Don't waste the Laburnum, one of my favorite woods of all time to turn, and love the colours it can go from chocolate brown in the middle of a old tree to the pale green of a young tree, and all the ones in between. Enjoy!


----------



## PowerTool (28 Oct 2007)

TEP":30laplkm said:


> Hi *Andrew*. I'm gonna jump in the deep end. I don't like the leaf far too thick, yet I can see what your saying about the stem. IMO I have never seen a nice turned leaf yet, but have seen some gorgeous carved ones. I think it's the only way to go if you want a nice leaf shape.



I think I'll join you in the deep end,as it doesn't really work for me either.Though I would try it,but think I might buy ask Santa for some carving chisels for Christmas instead :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oct 2007)

*I like *the leaf idea Andrew... it's all in the beholder's eye and for me the basic shape doesn't communicate 'leaf', the veins are a little too overpowering... a look at artist's impression of leaves reveals that not all of the veins are shown (I'm thinking 'brick wall' ... not an adverse comment but alluding to the fact that walls are rarely, if ever, sketched to show every brick and course).

I've made my feelings clear, on another thread, about long threads... shame your previous work is now only accessible via a search  

I reckon it's good for those putting a tentative foot on the slippery slpoe to see skills progression over time...

Maybe you could have simply changed the 'old' thread title to _*Sunny Sundays* _:lol:


----------



## Paul.J (28 Oct 2007)

Well happy birthday to the CCBL Andrew.
Shame that you have finished the *WSA* thread as i think it is good as Graham says to see a newbies work progress which obviously yours as  
First time i've saw a *LEAF* so can't really comment but can see the idea.
Fruits looking good and i like the Plum  
Nice photos too  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (28 Oct 2007)

A change to see something different being tackled Andrew, says he who does bowls to death :lol: 
I too think it is a little thick and veins a little too prominent, perhaps you could have got away with an attached stem of thicker proportions as they are rarely the same colour and continue along the back spine in most cases.

Still it might be just what someone wants and you won't know unless you put it up for consideration.

A great example of thinking outside the box so to speak though.


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Oct 2007)

I love the idea of the leaf, I might have a go and payng heed to the advice re thickness and the veins make one a bit thinner and get SWMBO to have a go at the veins with her pyro pen. If it doesn't work out then, I can always blame her (as if I'd dare)

Needless to say I like the natural edge bowl. Can I suggest thatif you haven't already shove a bit of superglue into those cracks or it might split right down. 

Happy anniversary

Pete


----------



## santiniuk (28 Oct 2007)

Well the fruit bowl and fruit is brilliant to me. The colours just work so well.
That collection is something I definately hope to get the skills one day to do.

The natural edge bowl would look great anywhere.

Not so sure on the leaf. I like the shape but I think it's the veins that are a bit 'overpowering' to me.

But saying that It's great to see something different. As novice its good to see the variation of things to be done.

Can I ask how many hours of work would you estimate the bowl and fruit has taken ?

Another question. Is the CCBL your first lathe or have you got your skills to this level in a year ?

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## TEP (28 Oct 2007)

Hi Andrew, sorry it was only negative comments earlier, I got dragged away. Feel that I should give some comment on the rest you put up.

Really like the fruit, it's not as easy as some think to turn good shaped fruit you seem to have hit the mark. Good job.

_(Still don't like the leaf though)_ :roll:


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Oct 2007)

TEP":funeifky said:


> it's not as easy as some think to turn good shaped fruit you seem to have hit the mark. Good job.



Tell me about it. I am seriously thinking of taking some of my efforts to the Tate gallery as examples of surrealist sculpture (hammer) ....could make a fortune perhaps :lol: 

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (28 Oct 2007)

Well,thanks for _all_ the comments.(For anyone new reading this here's my previous thread)


TEP":1wdodlpq said:


> Hi Andrew, sorry it was only negative comments earlier


No problem,Tam - comments were taken as being _honest_ and not _negative_ in fact,as someone said


> Also I may not be the best turner around, but I quite like getting other members reactions to my work. I realise that it seems that there are also only the same few members patting each other on the back at each post, but the posts are there for anyone to have a go at. I think I am old and ugly enough to take any criticism on the chin. Which is the main reason I upload my posts to my own thread.


 - I agree completely



santiniuk":1wdodlpq said:


> Can I ask how many hours of work would you estimate the bowl and fruit has taken ?
> 
> Another question. Is the CCBL your first lathe or have you got your skills to this level in a year ?



Hi Shaun - the bowl was probably about 1 1/2 hrs,and the fruit probably 20-30 minutes for each piece.
The CCBL is my second lathe - I had a Clarke (Machine Mart) one for about 8 months before that (previous woodturning was at school,20 years before..)



CHJ":1wdodlpq said:


> Still it might be just what someone wants and you won't know unless you put it up for consideration.


Oddly enough,been snapped up by a friend of the ex-wifes,who has a cake shop - wants it as a cake stand,and have been offered display space in her shop  



bodrighy":1wdodlpq said:


> I love the idea of the leaf, I might have a go and payng heed to the advice re thickness and the veins make one a bit thinner and get SWMBO to have a go at the veins with her pyro pen. If it doesn't work out then, I can always blame her (as if I'd dare)



That's why I still posted it - the idea is good,but I didn't actually like the finished piece (It's what Graham calls "a learning piece" :lol: )

Once again,thanks to all  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (28 Oct 2007)

PowerTool":ji00njjg said:


> CHJ":ji00njjg said:
> 
> 
> > Still it might be just what someone wants and you won't know unless you put it up for consideration.
> ...



Well done, the main thing was that it was 'different enough' to attract someones attention.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oct 2007)

At this rate of turnover Andrew, you'll be casting your eyes over a VB36 :wink:


----------



## Blister (29 Oct 2007)

Andrew , thanks for the new thread , I went straight to it  

Love the Fruit / Bowl , nice shapes and colours 

Also like the natural edge bowl a lot , this is something I want to try soon 

Whats the easiest type of wood to try on ? and would you suggest trying green or seasoned timber ?

I will pass on the leaf , not my thing , but its a first for you so well done 

Once again thanks for the new thread 

Allen


----------



## PowerTool (29 Oct 2007)

Blister":3jli5vyc said:


> Whats the easiest type of wood to try on ? and would you suggest trying green or seasoned timber ?
> 
> Allen



Depends what you have,or can get.Green timber is easier to work,but seasoned timber will give better results (have done a few in holly that I thought was dry,but the sapwood has shrunk away from the bark in places,so obviously wasn't quite dry enough - the plum was part-seasoned,but has been very stable)

Top tips - 1) Find a timber with fairly smooth bark 2) Make all your cuts from the bark edge in - if you cut outwards,you run the risk of pushing the bark off the timber.

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (4 Nov 2007)

Been busy with lots of other things this weekend,but managed to make a couple of pieces for work colleagues yesterday morning:-










Purpleheart,200mm diameter,50mm high,waxed - destined as a Christmas present for a workmates wife (purple is her favourite colour,apparently..)










Plum,140mm diameter,65mm high,finished in lemon oil.This one is a present for another workmates parents (the donors of the original plum tree)

Then got some time in the shop this afternoon - had a go at the obligatory snowman from an offcut of tulip wood :wink: 






Work in progress - still needs decorating.

And then started making some mushrooms from some yew branches:-






This one is 120mm high,70mm diameter - which seems a bit big,but it does do this :-





Then made some smaller ones,but it was a bit dark for taking pictures outside by then :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## TEP (4 Nov 2007)

Hi *Andrew*, xmas come but once a year. Then your up to your eyes in it!

Nice purpleheart bowl, but sorry to say I'm not too keen on the plum. Sides too straight for me.

Toadstool box, seen that somewhere before. Very novel! Not as good as the one I saw though :twisted: :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (4 Nov 2007)

TEP":2jyvdcia said:


> sorry to say I'm not too keen on the plum. Sides too straight for me.



You're right,Tam - I much prefer this one:-




so will give him a choice tomorrow and see which one a non-turner goes for.



TEP":2jyvdcia said:


> Toadstool box, seen that somewhere before. Very novel! Not as good as the one I saw though :twisted: :lol:



Right again....   



TEP":2jyvdcia said:


> xmas come but once a year. Then your up to your eyes in it!



Yep,three out of three - have orders to make one of these:-




with a matching pair of these:-





And another platter,but bigger (22" diameter - never turned anything that big before.. :shock: )

And have a two-storey garage for matchbox-sized cars to make - don't know how to make one of those on the lathe :lol: ;might have to venture out into "flatland" (where those non-spinny people live 8) )

Andrew


----------



## TEP (5 Nov 2007)

Don't worry about turning the big platter *Andrew*, big's easy, small is hard, you need delicate tool control or it breaks. Big you can just go for it. :lol: 

Like the chalice shape, looks just right! Wanna see the two together though! :wink:


----------



## Jenx (5 Nov 2007)

:shock: EDIT : Oops sorry, I forgot.. I'm not meant to post piccys, even a copied one of the lovely chalice above.. sorry ! :shock: :wink: 

Hi Andrew ... 
Hope its ok for a complete novice to pass comment ... I really like that goblet/chalice piece, it looks just great  :wink: 
As mentioned already - a 'matching pair' together will be really nice.

I've finally gotten started myself... I 'know' I should just be practicing on old bits of pine etc.. and I 'sort of' am, but I "broke the rules" and made a bowl out of maple for my daughter, which I was well-chuffed with, and a table lamp out of sycamore, which has worked out well too - albeit that it too started out life as a bowl, until I looked at it upsides down and it looked far more like a base for a light, than it ever did a bowl ! ha ha ha .. but I guess thats 'learning'  
In order to redeem myself, I have been doing the obligatory snowmen and xmas trees in pine for practice too though ! :wink: 

Lovin' every minute of it so far.... I'm beginning to understand this 'slippery slope' of which everyone speaks !.

Great Goblet though.. put a piccy up of the pair, once your done !

Cheers :lol: 8)


----------



## TEP (5 Nov 2007)

Welcome *Jenx*, your only one of many who gets caught with posting photos. I did when I started as well. All will be OK after a couple more posts! 

Keep practicing, it's what makes the wood go round :lol:


----------



## Jenx (5 Nov 2007)

Thanks Tam ... you guys here are all 'inspiring', If i can peak at 1/10th as good as most of the pictures put up, in 10 years time - I'll be over the moon !

i'd best not hi-jack this thread any more... if it's allright, I'll put a new one up to show you my meagre first effort, elsewhere !


----------



## Paul.J (5 Nov 2007)

I like em all Andrew,especially the Purple Heart bowl  though i think the snowman could do with a bit more snow on him :lol: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Nov 2007)

The goblet really strikes me and I don't know why as it is so chunky but it works. How big is it?

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (5 Nov 2007)

Hi Pete - it's 150mm diameter,100mm high (6"x4")

Jenx - welcome to the forum  

Tam - my mate at work preferred the large,straighter-sided piece of plum :? 

Anyone turned bay ? Just been offered some (and some holly  ) by my local tree surgeon - and obviously said yes;just wondered what I was letting myself in for ?

Andrew


----------



## TEP (5 Nov 2007)

*Andrew said*


> Tam - my mate at work preferred the large,straighter-sided piece of plum :?



None so queer as folk Andrew, mind if we all liked the same thing it would be so boring! :shock: :lol:


----------



## santiniuk (5 Nov 2007)

Firstly welcome to the forum Jenx. Great bunch on here and totally agree on the work posted. Very inspiring.

I'm not familar with a l lot of the 'exotic' woods posted on the forum but really like the purpleheart piece Andew. Love the color and also the overall shape. (particulary the top lip profile). One to copy sometime 

Not sure on the natural, I think I also prefer the more rounded shape. Still a nice piece and the edge really sets it off.

The wife saw some mushrooms at a local craft fair. The stall was full of really amazing turnings but all she keeps asking about is when I'll be good enough to turn her one ! Again another one for the list. 

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## PowerTool (11 Nov 2007)

Made these yesterday:-







And another of these this morning:-






And a few more mushrooms inbetween - they do seem to be a popular item.
Nice to see everyone else has also been busy - had to go half-way down the second page to find this post.
Met my newly-discovered friendly local tree-surgeon this week,as he had some holly trunk for me "It's only about 8" diameter,is that any use?" he said - 8" diameter maybe,turned up to find it was 7' long :shock: (fitted in the Fiesta,so no problem);he has a sycamore tree due to come down shortly,which I can have as much of as I would like,and he will deliver it  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (11 Nov 2007)

Very nice Andrew  
I like the finish.What wood have you used :?: 
Good news on the tree surgeon front.Must get round to seeing mine again soon :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (11 Nov 2007)

Thanks Paul - both made from Scottish elm,finished with aerosol lacquer.

And this afternoons strange job was..






Making a new base for a stuffed mongoose :lol: 

The original plywood one shown in the foreground - think it looks much better on the silver birch,but still not convinced I would like it in the house :? 

Andrew


----------



## santiniuk (11 Nov 2007)

Blimey ! :shock: 

Looks like some of the thing's I've seen out on the town in Darlo 

I like the birch for the base but really don't know where I would display something like that Andrew.

Again some nice pieces and good to hear about the local surgeon, ideal find.

Shaun


----------



## PowerTool (18 Nov 2007)

Spent a bit of time yesterday hoovering the mongoose and oiling the snake (sounds like something from the profanisaurus in Viz :lol: ),ran the birch base over the planer,turned some little oak feet for it to stand on,and have now happily returned it  
Had enough time spare yesterday to make this:-










Sycamore,200mm diameter,70mm high,food-safe finish (it's destined as a salad bowl)

And some more mushrooms:-





Which do seem to sell very well - wish I could find a yew tree somewhere... :wink: 
No workshop time this afternoon - grand-daughters 4th birthday  (I'm in charge of the fireworks :shock: )

Andrew


----------



## woody67 (18 Nov 2007)

Some amazing stuff there PT, even more so on your web page! 8) However. I think you should spend less time turning and take time out to pop over here to the sunny Lakes and show me how TO MAKE THE BL**DY THINGS!!  
I got my new Patriot chuck yesterday and had a bash at an oak blank with the intent of ending up with a beautiful bowl, but all I ended up with was a semi bowl that looked like it had a hand grenade scopped at it  I kept getting major dig-ins and it's scared the bejeesus out of me. 
How on earth have you managed to produce so many stunners after a year? :evil: I've been going 3 months and my beloved says she's sick of bloomin' tea-light holders. :shock: 

Well done that man - yours in utter dejection and jealousy, Mark


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Nov 2007)

PowerTool":3onl46lo said:


> Which do seem to sell very well - wish I could find a yew tree somewhere... :wink:
> Andrew


If you want yew for mushrooms. go to the local cemetries and look around for offcuts. They often leave the trimmings from the smaller branches just lying around and they are plenty big enough for mushrooms. Don't need to dry them out ewither.

Also look in hedges for trimmings of elder (get really good bark inclusions with this timber) and other wood. Plenty around, just need to get out of the car and look. :lol: 



Woody67":3onl46lo said:


> yours in utter dejection and jealousy, Mark



Many of us on here have only been turning for a year or less, we just don't post all our mistakes and accidents. :roll: 

Aim to cut very thinly and when offerring the gouge to the wood, do so in a way that doesn't cut then gently and slowly roll the gouge until it starts to bite. Keep this angle.

Alsao if you are cutting into end grain work from the centre out, with the grain from the outside in. Hope this makes sense.

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (18 Nov 2007)

Lovely bowl Andrew  
Nice finish and detail round the rim.
Is the rim undercut on the outside or been left solid :?
Nice little mushrooms too.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (18 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the comments.

Paul - the rim is left solid (about 8mm thick) - it "feels nice" when you handle it,so think it should be a useable piece.

Pete - thanks for the tips.Never tried elder.Bit dark on a night for hunting round hedgebacks,but I'll keep my eyes open on a weekend (Haven't actually been reduced to carrying the chainsaw round in the back of the car yet,but _have_ thought about it.. 8) )

Mark - am off work for a week from the 24th onwards (probably going to Harrogate on the 24th) and was planning a trip to G&S at Penrith sometime whilst off (back at work 3rd Dec) - if you want proof I make mistakes and have dig-ins as well,will try and combine the two :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## woody67 (19 Nov 2007)

*Thanks PT* - My learning curve will have to remain steep - the week that you're off, I'm residing in.....don't laugh......BARROW!!  c/o my work. 
Have you been to G&S before? If you have, what do you think? 
If you haven't , it's certainly the best supply shop I've ever been to - very friendly, helpful and welcoming. Their blanks section is something else....kiddy/sweetshop effect!  . 
The only trouble is they sell Festool gear, which I always deliberately ignore with my eyes shut whilst heading for the wood store!
Enjoy your hols fella and hopefully your trip to G&S  

Mark


----------



## PowerTool (25 Nov 2007)

Yes Mark,been to G&S a few times (including their show/open day last year);small and slightly out-of-the-way,but always worth a visit.Great selection of tools and timber,and service is always friendly and enthusiastic.

Made this during yesterdays "wet Saturday afternoon" :wink: :-






Elm,19" diameter,finished in aerosol lacquer.
Although the lathe coped fine with such a huge piece of timber,I need a longer toolrest or extension arm if I ever turn anything that size again.

Made these snowmen this morning :-





Beech,45mm diameter,125mm high.

And these are meant to be Santa's :-






Ash and padauk,55mm diameter,135mm high.
Both are deliberately undecorated and unfinished - customer wants them for his nieces,so they can paint and decorate them themselves.(Should keep them quiet for a while.. :lol: )

This weeks timber find (from the bloke who wanted the Santa's and snowmen) :-










Three bags of offcuts,mainly sapele (with the promise of more to follow 8) )

Used some to make a hat for this work-in -progress :-










Lime and sapele,65mm diameter,160mm high.Hole down the middle is 38mm diameter,100mm deep.Big enough to hide something in,but don't know what yet.. :-k 

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Nov 2007)

That platter must be spectacular in real life Andrew. I will have to upgrade my lathe before \I an even dream of making anything that big. Have you thought of making a rest for things that size? there are a few plans on the net of different types, some in wood, some in metal.

Those snowmen are breeding like rabbits.... :lol: Beginning to think I'm the only turner on here that hasn't had a go yet.

Pete


----------



## santiniuk (25 Nov 2007)

That platter is a beast. Very nice andrew, when you use aerosol lacquer do you put anything on first or is this just applied to the wood? 
Also how many coats does it take ?
I've never used it but like the finish it has given.

Got enough Snowmen around me at the moment so might have a crack at a Santa  

The contrasting wood for the hats certainly sets them off.

Cheers

Shaun


----------



## PowerTool (25 Nov 2007)

Hi Shaun - don't bother with anything before the lacquer (tend to use the aerosols on larger items that would be hard to put a finish on by hand)
Normally do three or four coats,with a light rub-down with very fine synthetic wire wool or webrax inbetween.

PM sent.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (25 Nov 2007)

Fair sized platter that Andrew, I guess the wood must have been pretty stable to hold its shape over that diameter whilst you finished it.


----------



## richburrow (25 Nov 2007)

The platter look lovely, I really like the 3 detail lines, a nice touch. What is elm like to turn? I have got plenty that I use for furniture, have never tried turning it!?!?!

Rich B


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Nov 2007)

richburrow":ej0r67nn said:


> The platter look lovely, I really like the 3 detail lines, a nice touch. What is elm like to turn? I have got plenty that I use for furniture, have never tried turning it!?!?!
> 
> Rich B



I have only used elm from old shair seats but it was great to tur. I found that it was dusty but as it was donkeys years old it was very dry. May be a bit different if newer. Often has a lovely grain pattern in it like the platter

Pete


----------



## CHJ (25 Nov 2007)

Rich, I don't know how Andrew gets on with it but I really enjoy using it because of the distinctive grain structure, but like flat work in it the odd rogue grain swirl can be interesting to master at times.


----------



## Paul.J (26 Nov 2007)

Cracking platter Andrew,lovely bit of wood too :shock: 
Good to see the Perform coped well with such a big piece  
Good job with the snowmen/santa too.
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Nov 2007)

I didn't realise that you had a perform Andrew. How have you got it mounted as mine does the can can if I put anything too large on it.

Yours is the same speeds as mine so what's your secret?

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (26 Nov 2007)

Hi Pete - just went for my normal method of holding the first (front) face with the faceplate ring.Had to swivel the headstock to get the blank to clear the lathe bed.Never got out of bottom gear (500rpm) until I had trued the face and outer edge;gave the blank a spin by hand before starting the lathe,just to help it overcome the inertia.
Am pleased with the finished article,but a longer toolrest extension would have made it a little easier (and quicker) - perhaps a job for my mate who has a metalworking lathe and small engineering workshop 8) 
So no secret - just daft enough to agree to things without thinking it through properly.. :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (26 Nov 2007)

Something to try at odd times for something not too far over the bed clearance size prior to initial truing, is to position the blank behind the bed, that way the tool post positioning is more positive and access is easier until the worst high points are removed.


----------



## PowerTool (2 Dec 2007)

Thanks for that Chas - unfortunately,there is no access to the rear of the lathe due to the wall  (and I'm not moving it now... :wink: )







Made some eggcups from maple:-










Don't know why,but something simple and repetitive like this was 
_really_ enjoyable  

Made a walking stick this afternoon,with a handle kit from Axminster,and some white oak:-






And made something with hardly any turning in it at all (made two small streetlights for it on the lathe) :-






All destined as Christmas presents.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Dec 2007)

Very neat Andrew. he egg cups look good. If I did them I would have had different sizes  Must pratice repetitive turning.

I see you have your lathe mounted on a bench. Mine is on the provided legs, makes for very mobile turning at times. Next main project for me I think

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (2 Dec 2007)

Very nice Andrew  
Should be some happy recipients soon.
Must do some egg cups meself :roll: 
Pete i never used the legs that came with the Perform,even though it was going straight onto a bench,just thought they were too light.
So when you sort your shed out make yourself a nice heavy strong bench.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (9 Dec 2007)

Only managed one bit of turning this weekend,what with all that Christmas shopping/visiting relatives and the like:-














Pot pourri bowl (yes,another Christmas present),lid from Axminster
Ash,145mm diameter,95mm high,finished with friction polish.

Andrew


----------



## Woodmagnet (9 Dec 2007)

Nice work Andrew, and i see the garage you told me about, looks just like what i'm about to cop......make.  :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (23 Dec 2007)

After getting no time in the workshop last weekend,managed to spend the afternoon in there yesterday.Made a couple more snowmen and santas,and finally managed to make a goblet I actually liked :lol: 














Tulip,80mm diameter,195mm high,finished with friction polish.
Followed the first rule of making captive rings - "if you want one,make two - incase something goes wrong" - so I did,and it did  One of them chipped,so would have ended up somewhat small - as it happened,the other was ok,so kept the good one.
Now the sun has come out to melt the frost,am off to make another to match it.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (23 Dec 2007)

PowerTool":z45y19h3 said:


> ...Now the sun has come out to melt the frost,am off to make another to match it.
> Andrew



Now there's a brave statement, we will show you no mercy at the slightest deviation :twisted: 

You hadn't been filling that one with the hard stuff before you said that by any chance Andrew? :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (23 Dec 2007)

No.. :lol: 






Andrew


----------



## CHJ (23 Dec 2007)

Nice try Andrew, working to dimensional constraints is a whole different ball game in self control without being perverse and doing fancy rings as well. 

(Would have been tempted to place original to the fore for the piccy myself, not that I would cheat mind you)


----------



## Paul.J (23 Dec 2007)

Nice bowl Andrew.Seeing that reminded that i bought 3 of those inserts back at Woodex,still haven't got round to doing them :roll: 
Good attempt at the matching goblets  but trying to match items is something i won't be rushing into again :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (30 Dec 2007)

Now that I've stopped making things for other people,managed to spend yesterday afternoon trying out a couple of new timbers :-














Redwood,205mm diameter,50mm high,friction polish.Simple shape to keep as much contrasting sapwood as possible.














Douglas fir (from one of my bags of offcuts) sides 140mm long,60mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (30 Dec 2007)

That last one certainly has that _*"Look into my depths"*_ sort of persona *Andrew*.

I think I would have to calm it down with some contents if it was on my side table :lol: 

Not the the easiest of woods to finish I would think with the differing growth densities.


----------



## Paul.J (30 Dec 2007)

Very nice Andrew  
I like the shape of the last piece with the grain pattern.Reminds me of that programme from years ago The Time Tunnel :lol: 
How did you find turning Douglas Fur.Was it splintery :?: 
Happy New Year.
Paul.J.


----------



## Scrums (30 Dec 2007)

Just catching up on some posts that I'd missed.....

Really pleased to see that someone also gets pleasure from repetetive turning - there's something about it. Also pleased to see that some people are using softwood.

Quite honestly, a very cheap and easy way for any newer starter to turning to develop their own style and confidence is to go to Wickes or the like, buy a length of carcassing 4" x 2" Pine and make it into blanks, set yourself a few hours aside and make some bowls - as fast as you can, non-stop. If you can get a decent finish on that stuff you'll have learnt something - It'll also help if you have a wood burning stove for the results.......but next time you true up that expensive blank that you bought on ebay you'll be closer to getting a really first class bowl, first time.

Chris.


----------



## PowerTool (30 Dec 2007)

Thanks for the comments - the Douglas fir wasn't particularly splintery,and wasn't too bad to finish (mainly power-sanded with a 3" disc,to keep my fingers away from it :lol: );might have been more of a problem with the differing densities if it wasn't virtually all curved.
Made a couple of these this afternoon,to use up some smaller bits of timber:-






Makes a change from snowmen.. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (13 Jan 2008)

Seem to have been rather busy doing other things recently,but found time to make this last night:-










Burr elm,130mm diameter,50mm high,currently on it's third coat of finishing oil.

Also managed to swap a bit of time driving a dumper truck yesterday morning for this lot :-





a load of willow





and a load of cherry.

All now been sealed,and stacked away to dry  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (13 Jan 2008)

Very nice Elm piece Andrew,and lighter  
How did you finish sanding on the natural edge piece.
I've always been put off attempting a natural edge piece for some reason :roll: 
Nice haul of timber too.Don't think i've seen any turned Willow.
Wouldn't it be best to split the Cherry logs.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (13 Jan 2008)

Thanks Paul - most of the outside was sanded by hand with the lathe on,the outer parts were power sanded with a 3" disc (to keep my fingers away from the bumpy bits :wink: )The inside was power sanded with my new toy,again to keep the fingers out of the way.
And yes,the cherry will get spilt - yesterday,just wanted to get it sealed and under cover before the rain started  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Jan 2008)

I Like that Andrew, love doing natural edge things. Is that the real colour as t looks really pink on my computer? You've got a good finish by the look of it. I find that with the grain going every which way it can be quite hard to get a really nice finish from the tools.

Watch the willow. It tends to have a lot of moisture in it and takes for ever to dry out.

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (26 Jan 2008)

Pete - the piece has a _very_ slight tint,but think it's accentuated by my mediochre photography skills :lol: 

After having last weekend taken up by car dying/trying to fix car/unable to fix car/find another car  ,managed some time in the workshop this afternoon.Have been wondering what to do with some smaller pieces of timber I had,so todays idea was this :-










Sycamore,100mm diameter,15mm high,finished in melamine (to give them some "wipe-clean" ability) - these three all from one piece,have enough to make two sets of six.

Mugs fit on them very nicely,so do glasses 8) :-





(Don't worry,have some cans in the fridge for later :wink: )

And built another drying rack in some unused space between the house and the garage :-






Now I've moved the cherry and willow onto it,it's already half-full :shock: 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (26 Jan 2008)

Looks like you are coasting along nicely there Andrew, as far as the rack is concerned you still have a way to go before you reach the clouds. :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (26 Jan 2008)

Nice idea Andrew  
We could do with some new coaters,so another project to do.
How many racks have you built now :?:


----------



## PowerTool (27 Jan 2008)

It's only the second rack - first was 4' x 2' x 6' high,this one is 6.5' x 2.5' x 6' high.(There's also the 8' x 10' lean-to full of reclaimed timber)
Spent the morning at the friend of a friends showing him how to use his Perform CCL that his wife bought him for Christmas (his workshop's about four times the size of mine  );this afternoon,found some more beech and made this :-










Another rice bowl - I've now got a pair,so the set of six is getting nearer.. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (27 Jan 2008)

Very nice Andrew  
Nice shape and finish.
Is it exactly the same as the other or near enough.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Jan 2008)

Nice looking bowl Andrew, what finish do you use if they are for food? 

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (27 Jan 2008)

Paul
It's "near enough" - which,I think,is as near as you can get with individually turned items;it's within 1mm on height,within 2mm on diameter,virtually the same curve to the shape.

I _could_ get a lathe duplicator,but where's the fun in that :lol: 

Pete
Chestnuts food safe finishing oil.


Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (3 Feb 2008)

Yesterday,got round to making one of those things I've fancied trying for a while.Inspired by a Stuart King article in Woodturning magazine :-














Sycamore quaich,165mm internal diameter,245mm max.outside diameter,45mm high,finished in food-safe oil.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (3 Feb 2008)

Nice work Andrew... maybe a little carving on the 'ears'?


----------



## PowerTool (3 Feb 2008)

Hmm :-k nice idea,Graham,thanks  ;think it would suit a little embellishment.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Feb 2008)

I like the shape and agree that a little bit of embellishment would work well. What exactly is a quaich? 

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (3 Feb 2008)

Quaich (pronounced "quake") = traditional Scottish drinking vessel (although mine is more likely to be used for soup than whisky :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (3 Feb 2008)

Very nice Andrew  
Something different again.


----------



## steve.b (3 Feb 2008)

Nice one Andrew, as Paul said something different, and it is nice to see something different,

Steve


----------



## PowerTool (10 Feb 2008)

Went to John Boddys yesterday to get some timber for a few sign-making projects I have to do,and picked up a walnut bowl-blank while I was there:-











155 mm diameter,55 mm high,finished in food-safe oil.
When I took all the sealing wax off the blank,the grain looked so good I just went for a simple shape - slight ogee profile,small foot,small rim.

It's a lovely timber to work with,just don't see it around very often.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (10 Feb 2008)

I like that Andrew  
Wood looks gorgeous.Very nearly bought some Walnut at Yandles last year,but got Zebrano instead.How do the 2 compare,turning wise :?:


----------



## PowerTool (11 Feb 2008)

Thanks Paul - I find walnut easier to work and finish (smells nicer too :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (23 Feb 2008)

Never got any turning done last weekend - was making signs,nameplates and house numbers for people on Saturday









then a surprise visit from my daughter and grand-daughter on Sunday put paid to my planned workshop time (but still made it a nice day  )

So made some workshop time this morning.Had a play about making some chopsticks :-






to go with my rice bowl





made a door wedge out of an offcut of oak,turned on the lathe,trimmed on the bandsaw,then sanded smooth






and another Douglas fir knucklerapper:-










140mm square,60mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (23 Feb 2008)

Just messing about with bits and pieces maybe, but they all look as though they were satisfying to complete Andrew.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Feb 2008)

They look very nice Andrew for play time pieces :lol: 
Some nice variations


----------



## PowerTool (9 Mar 2008)

Seem to have been very busy doing all sorts of things recently (repairing pub stools,tidying up the workshop,fitting an extra socket so I have some where to plug in my new belt/disc sander) and not had much turning time.
But last weekend,made a spoon from a plank:-









Made from beech,no finish at all,and now one of my cooking utensils.

And made a wine glass from some leftover tulip wood,to add to the goblets I made earlier:-





Made a matching one tonight,too dark to take a picture  

Andrew (now on holiday for a week,and hoping to get some turning done :wink: )


----------



## Paul.J (9 Mar 2008)

Very nice Andrew  
How did you do the bowl on the spoon :?: :? 
Enjoy your weeks holiday.


----------



## PowerTool (10 Mar 2008)

Thanks Paul - inside was done with small carving chisels,and tidied up with 50mm sanding pad;outside was shaped on the belt sander,and finished by hand.
Was fun to do,but I couldn't make a living at it.. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (10 Mar 2008)

Here's the twins :lol: :-






Bowls 65mm diameter,160mm high,waxed.

Have been out this morning and made this :-















Was going to have a small bit of decoration on the outside,until I started turning it and discovered the rippling.

Ash,155mm diameter,100mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (10 Mar 2008)

It's amazing how much character and colouring you can get in Ash, especially if it has been growing in difficult conditions.

Congrats' on the birth of the twins, hope you don't get too many requests for duplicates, it's amazing how many people assume it is easy to do repeats.


----------



## Paul.J (10 Mar 2008)

Very good Andrew  
Like the goblets,and the Ash looks luvly


----------



## PowerTool (12 Mar 2008)

Been making signs again..






..and sorting out some recently-acquired eucalyptus..






..which,as you can see,is still a bit green.. :lol: 

And made this this morning :-














Central American cedar,200mm diameter,30mm high,finished in friction polish.
Cuts nicely,but thought it was a bit too soft to hold much detail,so just gave the rim a slight undercut.
Apologies about the shadows,but we've had beautiful blue skies and sunshine :lol: - cut the grass this afternoon,dug some post holes for a new front fence,then the sky went dark and it hammered it down..  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (13 Mar 2008)

Best of luck with the eucalyptus Andrew, I have some that Pete gave me and am currently at a loss on how to use it, I have never seen wood with so many inbuilt (stress?) voids, had thought about trying to fill them with dark infill and making something resembling a Plum Pudding. :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (13 Mar 2008)

Haven't got any plans on what to use it for yet,but it was free,and I just _couldn't_ say no.. :lol: 
Whilst putting it up on the drying rack,took down a piece of home-dried birch,and made this :-














Spalted silver birch,200mm diameter,70mm high,finished with melamine lacquer (to give it a reasonably strong surface - the end grain was a little soft,but cut fairly well with the gouge straight off the grinder)

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Mar 2008)

Now that I like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You say it was home dried. Do you mean you spalted it yourself or was it already that fighuring?

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (13 Mar 2008)

Thanks Pete - it was from a trunk cut down about three years ago;was left on the ground for most of a year,where it must have been damp enough to pick up some fungus - was then stood in my garage for about a year (as a trunk still),then slabbed and sealed and has been air-drying outside for almost a year.
So home-dried,rather than home-spalted.("Free" rather than "bought" 8) )

Got another seven pieces left still...  

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mar 2008)

One of the problems with home dried timbers is the long wait for it to become usable... this was well worth the patience Andrew, hits my woodturning G spot :shock: 

Is it a keeper or can you bring yourself to part with it ? (Personally, I 'd rather sell the kids :lol: :wink: )


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Mar 2008)

CHJ":3be08l6e said:


> Best of luck with the eucalyptus Andrew, I have some that Pete gave me and am currently at a loss on how to use it, I have never seen wood with so many inbuilt (stress?) voids, had thought about trying to fill them with dark infill and making something resembling a Plum Pudding. :lol:



I got that when I first started turning and not knowing any better turned it wet. After that it didn't seem to stress at all and my kids have got a few pieces I turned with no splits in them. Beginners luck probably :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (14 Mar 2008)

Two very nice pieces Andrew  
Love the colour of the Cedar piece,and the Birch looks as if it's been hand painted :shock: 
I've got some Sycamore i'm trying to spalt,last time i looked,found them :wink: they looked as if they were starting


----------



## PowerTool (16 Mar 2008)

Had a couple of bits of holly sat around for a while wondering what to do with them (what with holly being a bit bland,although beautiful to work with) so decided it would be a good idea to try out my ebonizing spray lacquer :-















125mm diameter,70mm high;outside done in ebonizing lacquer,then the whole piece finished in clear lacquer.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (16 Mar 2008)

Andrew.That looks really nice :shock: 
I'm not usually in favour of colouring wood,but the way this is done still shows the true colour and grain of the wood,which i like.Very nice.Something i might try meself


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mar 2008)

Nice work Andrew... I wouldn't have been able to resist adding a few incisions to show the contrast :wink:


----------



## boysie39 (16 Mar 2008)

Andrew Hi, Been looking at your work it's fabulous, thank you for sharing.When you say you finished with Clear lacquer do you use a filler or anything first. Also is it your ordinary store bought stuff. I can turn things fairley well and can sand to 400 grit but what to use and how gives me problems, I tend to copy most of your designs and pieces Chas and others post hope you fellas dont mind. So when you say what way it's finished is a bonus. Thats why I love to see threads that have been running for months, it's like a turning lesson for the likes of me.
It's probley old hat to most who have been turning for some years but very helpful to me. So if i've left out anybody who posts thir work sorry about that. Tomorrow being ST. PATRICK's day would you all post some thing you have turned with full Instructions of how it's done. Thanks to you all Regards Boysie who loves to see Fine Turnings. Slan Leat.


----------



## PowerTool (17 Mar 2008)

Thanks,Boysie (and Paul and Graham - I'm glad you don't charge me for your top tips,or I'd owe you a fortune by now :wink: )
Holly cuts and finishes very nicely,so a light finishing touch with a sharp gouge gives a very good surface anyway.
My normal finishing routine is to power sand with one of these at 120grit,then hand-sand at 150g,power sand with 180g,then hand sand with 240,320 and 400 as required (some timbers finish very nicely at 180/240,so don't go any finer) and normally some ultra-fine webrax or similar which generally gives a very nice finish,and removes any remaining fine dust.
The holly piece was then given a coat of sanding sealer,and a couple of light coats of gloss lacquer with a light rub with webrax after each coat had dried.

Slainte ccasion5: 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (20 Mar 2008)

Like the look of that one Andrew, good even finish on the ebonising.


----------



## PowerTool (22 Mar 2008)

As a result of a trip to John Boddys yesterday,found another timber I've never heard of,to play about with between snow showers today :shock: 










Hyedua,or ovangkol,150mm diameter,45mm high,finished with finishing oil (had one coat so far,two or three more to go)

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (22 Mar 2008)

Yes I quite like Ovangkol *Andrew*, I managed to get several second quality slabs of it which included the sapwood which adds interesting colour gradients, can be rather dusty to turn though.


----------



## Paul.J (22 Mar 2008)

*ovangkol*,Now that is one of the timbers i've heared of  but haven,t used  
Nice shape and colour,and think it will look better still when you've applied the other coats.


----------



## PowerTool (29 Mar 2008)

Had a small piece of burr elm I got in a job lot,and have been wondering what to make with it;eventually decided to make this :-






55mm at widest,105mm high,finished with finishing oil.

And made this during another "wet Saturday afternoon" :-














Sweet chestnut,110mm diameter,85mm high,finished in lemon oil.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mar 2008)

At first glance i thought 'that clever b.... has put a lip on' the elm goblet!!!

Nice to see some variety turning up :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Mar 2008)

Oi!!!! I'm the one who uses odd bits of wood :lol: 

Really nice pieces there Andrew. Like the way the grain works in the sweet chestnut. Deliberate or serendipity?

Pete


----------



## CHJ (29 Mar 2008)

Must admit first glance I thought you two had swaped threads, what with pieces 'O'natural' on here and Pete's recent efforts I'm getting quite confused.
Good to see you trying new things Andrew.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Mar 2008)

Two more very nice pieces Andrew but i do like the vase best  
Lovely shape and the grain just looks great.
Have you turned that thin that i can see light through it,or is it just the camera light :?:


----------



## PowerTool (29 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

Paul - yes,you can see light through it;it's just a hole from one of the burrs.
Pete - it was actually deliberate;the timber isn't fully dried,so was centred on the pith to minimise any possible distortion (as well as undercutting the base when parting off)
Chas and Graham - might never have got this far without your advice and encouragement,particularly in the earlier stages,so "thanks"  

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (30 Mar 2008)

Used the arrival of my new gripper jaws to have a play about this morning with some maple left over from making eggcups :-






First attempt at eccentric turning;can already see ways to improve on it next time,but was fun to do.

And yes,it _is_ just the right size to fit an egg..






although I'm not convinced it would be stable enough to eat from.. :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## TEP (30 Mar 2008)

Good try *Andrew*, nice to see others having a go at 'silly' turning. Although a word of advice, doing less coves in the stem allows you to make them deeper, and they show up a lot better. Also it allows you to get a bigger swing going, or as much as your nerves allow you. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mar 2008)

Market it as a Zen piece Andrew... contemplate an egg :wink: 

It's yet another accomplishment which will hopefully inspire others to push their learning boundaries... good one!


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Mar 2008)

I've tried a few of these and somehow mine always end up looking like an abstract female form :lol: 

I'm sure the trick cyclists would make something of this. 

Never seem to get the sharp edges that you and Tam achieve. 

Have you seen Escoulens work?

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (30 Mar 2008)

That is a very good first attempt Andrew  so can only get better.
I did try this method once but gave up half way through it,i'm afraid it was doing me eyes in :roll: 
Will now look forward to seeing your next attempt.


----------



## PowerTool (6 Apr 2008)

Bought some Kelton hollowers off Graham this week,and a handle to go with them from The Toolpost.Decided to make a small end for the handle just to make it a bit more comfortable :-







from an offcut of maple - it's now warmer to hold,better balanced,and has a bit more leverage.

Managed to liberate some timber from the chainsaw fairies when they were out near work this week :-










And made this yesterday,from the timber left over from rebasing the mongoose last year :-














Silver birch,bowl part is 100mm diameter,55mm high,wings are 140mm x 240mm,finished in lemon oil.Slight bit of spalting in the middle (nice colour,but not started to soften yet) - so either I've been lucky with the birch I've had,or it spalts very easily.

Off out shortly,to G&S Timbers show at Penrith (yes,it's currently 0 degrees outside,snow is forecast,and I'm going to drive over the top of the pennines.. :lol: )

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (6 Apr 2008)

Like the Bowl Andrew, a great trial in delicate approach to cutter control.

Judging by the generous covering of some white stuff out here this morning I think you would have been better employed polishing the snow shovels for your pennine trip.


----------



## Paul.J (6 Apr 2008)

Very nice Andrew  
Still haven't had the nerve yet to do a piece like that :roll: 
Any idea what timber the logs are :?:


----------



## santiniuk (6 Apr 2008)

Cracking Sliver Birch bowl Andrew, Mind when I see that my fingers are going 'ouch'. Interesting shape.

Hope the trip went well. It's snowing here so no doubt you experienced some.

Shaun


----------



## TEP (6 Apr 2008)

Spot on *Andrew*, nice winged bowl, and yes, birch spaltes at the drop of a hat. But it also rots very quickly, but you can get amazing colours if you can catch it right. Once again like the bowl.


----------



## PowerTool (6 Apr 2008)

Thanks to one and all  

Had a great day at G&S;met Nick (Jetman) and got to see lots of nice Jet tools - the big lathe was very nice,but have neither the space nor the money at the moment  
Nice turning demonstration from Tracy Owen (offset airbrushed textured platter,quite similar to his article in this months Woodturning),and thoroughly enjoyed the demo on staining turnings by the Chestnut rep.

And despite the blue skies and sunshine on the way there,it was snowing sideways over Stainmore and Bowes Moor on the way back....

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (12 Apr 2008)

Was going to make more shelf space on my drying racks,but got driven into the workshop by the weather :-










Holly,110mm diameter,60mm high,lemon oil.










Oah,220mm diameter,20mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (12 Apr 2008)

Not sure about the Holly Andrew, does not seem to flow that well for me, how dry was it, is it likely to move around? 

The little Oak platter is neat, I think the bead on the rim provides just enough shadow decoration to accentuate the centre hollowing.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Apr 2008)

Very nice Andrew  
As the Holly piece already moved,or is it still round.Can't quite make out if it is :? 
Nice Oak piece.I to like the bead detail on top.


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Apr 2008)

Both are good but strange as it may sound coming from me, I'm not a fan of these type of natural edge bowls. Nevertheless it looks like a good example. The oak platter is nice, pcked up a sheet of ok from Yandles scrap bin today to do one of these, Like the beading if you don't mind me pinching the idea

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (13 Apr 2008)

Chas - the timber is quite dry,and don't think it will move at all.However,I know what you mean,as I have made a couple of these before but the "low side" was a lot higher,which I think made them look better,and be more useable.

Paul - it's made from a piece of branch split down the middle,and is about 10mm wider than it is deep (so slightly rectangular);I still like the colouring,but will try and think of something else to make out of the other pieces I have.

Pete - I claim no copyright for any design whatsoever,so pinch what you like :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## duncanh (13 Apr 2008)

Andrew - may I suggest that the base of the holly needs to curve in a lot more. The angular transition from wall to base does not suit the curve of the bark.

Nice platter. It's always surprising how one simple bead can improve the look so effectively

Duncan


----------



## PowerTool (13 Apr 2008)

Another pair of goblets :-






Tulip,80mm diameter,195mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Apr 2008)

Nice pieces with a different shape. Good match...somnething I've yet to achieve....2 of a kind :roll: 

I presume you mean the american poplar tulip wood? Lovely wood to turn, soft and gentle but holds an edge I've found. I am impressed with the couple aspect as every time I try and do two something goes wrong.

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (13 Apr 2008)

Thanks Pete - it was easier making a pair when I _planned_ on making a pair to start with;it's never the same trying to make something to match afterwards.
Another shower halted the gardening,so made this instead :-










Laburnum,85mm wide,115mm high,finished in friction polish.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Apr 2008)

Now that _is_ nice, I've only had one bit of laburnum so far. Lovely shape and colour. Lokks pretty thin too, is it?

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (13 Apr 2008)

Those goblets look nice Andrew,and so does the Tulip wood,of which i have got some nice chunks left over fron the RH build,so can't wait to try some meself 
And the Laburnum vase looks even better.Nice shape and the rim looks good.


----------



## PowerTool (26 Apr 2008)

Made this last weekend,took a couple of nights to build up the finish:-










Padauk,250mm diameter,40mm high,finished in 4 or 5 coats of finishing oil.Chose the shape to retain as much of the contrasting sapwood as possible.
It's going to be another fruit bowl,so after cleaning up lots of red dust,made a start on it's contents:-






Goncalo alves,70mm diameter,55mm high,waxed.


Andrew


----------



## CHJ (27 Apr 2008)

There has got to be a quick quip about making a _Pear_ of those somewhere *Andrew* but I'll stick with just saying well done on the shape.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Apr 2008)

I like the apple Andrew... is the stalk in at an angle (can't tell from the pic)


----------



## PowerTool (27 Apr 2008)

Yes Graham,it is - but if I took the picture to show the angle of the stalk,the grain pattern wasn't as interesting :? 

Made a couple of coasters this morning :-







Rippled sycamore,105mm diameter,7mm thick,finished in melamine.

This afternoon,swapped them for this lot..  










..from someone I know through work,who has timber"grazing rights" from several of the local farmers - the large bit on top is ash,2' across,9" thick;most of the rest is sycamore in 10" diameter pieces,some poplar and silver birch.And I can go back whenever I want (he has already tempted me with the offer of some damson and sumach.. 8) )
And he keeps bees as well - the carrier bag in the bottom right is full of beeswax  

Andrew


----------



## Woodmagnet (27 Apr 2008)

Nice sneaky gloat Andrew. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (27 Apr 2008)

Watch that Sumach if it's fresh... it exudes a sticky sap from the cambium

It generally has a central pith which can limit it's usage for some things but the contrast of the annular rings is one of its redeeming features :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (28 Apr 2008)

All very nice Andrew  
I like the colour of the Padauk.Nice shape and finish.
I think you've also got a nice shape to the apple


----------



## TEP (28 Apr 2008)

Crackin' shape to that apple *Andrew*, not as easy to do as some folks think.


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Apr 2008)

TEP":2n4pwjhs said:


> Crackin' shape to that apple *Andrew*, not as easy to do as some folks think.



I can vouch for that.  I have yet to do any fruit that doesn't look like something that Picasso would use as a model. 

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (3 May 2008)

Spent a couple of hours this morning slicing,sealing and stacking last weekends haul,then went into the workshop and made this :-










Sweet chestnut,120mm max.diameter,120mm high,waxed.Made it as the donor of the sweet chestnut is due shortly with some more,so thought it would be nice to be able to give him something made from his own tree.
Getting a bit better at hollowing,the walls are a fairly consistent 3-4mm,base a bit thicker - but still takes me twice as long as making a bowl twice the size..  

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (3 May 2008)

Nice one Andrew, that should secure future supplies :wink: 

I wouldn't be too concerned about the hollowing taking a little longer... more time to enjoy the experience :wink: 

Ps
I like the vessel :lol:


----------



## santiniuk (3 May 2008)

Impressive work Andrew. I can imagine that it's a tricky process doing the hollowing.

Nice shape too.


----------



## TEP (4 May 2008)

Mornin' *Andrew*. I agree with *Graham*, time turning don't matter as long as you are enjoying yourself. Speed comes with practice, but as long as your doing turning for pleasure, what the heck. Take as much time as you need.


----------



## Paul.J (4 May 2008)

Very nice Andrew  
Nice shape and wood.

*Powertool wrote*
but still takes me twice as long as making a bowl twice the size.. 
Another way to look at it is if you had started doing hollow forms at the beginning then you're bowl turning would be slow now :shock:


----------



## PowerTool (5 May 2008)

Made another timber rack this morning (the third so far - the others are now full.. 8) ) to fill up an otherwise useless,north-facing awkward corner:-






then went back to trying to fill up the fruit bowl..






a pear in idigbo (bottoms too flat,but it sits well.. :wink: )






an apple in padauk,with a small bit of sapwood on






and some padauk cherries,finished in oil to give them a deeper colour..






..then used some green garden wire as stalks.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (5 May 2008)

Very nice Andrew  
I like the Cherries.


----------



## Anonymous (5 May 2008)

Well executed apple and cherries, me old fruit... yep, the pear sits well :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (5 May 2008)

Show off. :mrgreen: 


I must learn to turn fruit that look like fruit.
Pete


----------



## CHJ (5 May 2008)

Bodrighy":2t4r9kk3 said:


> I must learn to turn fruit that look like fruit.
> Pete



Enough to give you the pip ain't it Pete, nicely executed turnout Andrew.


----------



## Anonymous (6 May 2008)

Easy, *Chas*, it's OK if he has the zest for it :lol: 

Stoned fruit are the easiest, just depends on the supply of Laphroaigh :wink:


----------



## CHJ (6 May 2008)

oldsoke":1h2r0ecg said:


> .....Stoned fruit are the easiest, just depends on the supply of Laphroaigh :wink:



10/10 *Graham* 'fraid a day helping shepherd three pre teen individuals around warwick castle for the day left me unable to to follow your in depth analysis of production complexity achievement in real time. :lol: 

I am sure *Andrew* like the rest of us, apreciates your input to this absorbing world.


----------



## Jenx (6 May 2008)

Brilliant Cherries Andrew... not seen that before, very effective !
the colour works extremely well, too.

Lovely apple too .... I tried one and it looked like a hand grenade , and my pear looked more like a light bulb  

Having seen your one - Inspiration to try again has been found ! 8) :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (6 May 2008)

oldsoke":luyt8av4 said:


> Easy, *Chas*, it's OK if he has the zest for it :lol:
> 
> Stoned fruit are the easiest, just depends on the supply of Laphroaigh :wink:




I would never ever turn whilst drinking Laphroaigh, too dangerous. Especially at £30 a bottle, can't afford to spill a drop.



(In case any children read this:

Please note that the above comment is said in jest and in actually fact I never drink alchohol of any sort during, before or after turning or use of any powered machine except a breadmaker)


----------



## PowerTool (10 May 2008)

Made a couple of lemons this morning (pau amarello,finished in lemon oil) and a couple of plums (purpleheart,waxed):-







which filled up the fruit bowl - hopefully,the plums will go a bit more purple with time






By this time,the workshop had topped 23C,so stopped until it cools down a bit 8) 

Andrew


----------



## santiniuk (10 May 2008)

Superb!

Almost looks good enough to eat that lot. Especially the cherry's

Anolther one for the list I think.

Cheers

Shaun


----------



## CHJ (10 May 2008)

A fruitful day in the shed there *Andrew*, next challenge "Turn a Banana" :lol:


----------



## TEP (10 May 2008)

Nice work *Andrew*, no banana I see. I have had loads of goes at making them on the bandsaw and not one has got to a fruit bowl yet. I have never made one that to my mind looked good enough. I WILL get there though, one day. :roll:


----------



## Paul.J (10 May 2008)

Very nice Andrew  
It all goes together well in the bowl.Must get round to doing some one day.
How are the Bananas done by the way :?:


----------



## TEP (11 May 2008)

Mornin' *Paul*. There are probably a few ways to make bananas, but the way I have seen, and the way I have been trying is to make them on the bandsaw. 

Cut a blank big enough for the size of the 'nana. Usually a banana has 5 sides so you draw the shape of the fruit on each side of the block. Then angle the bandsaw table to the angle you want for each cut and feed the blank through free hand following the line. Once I cut a side I have been using a very small drop of CA glue on each end so as to replace the piece just cut off. That way as you work around the blank you have a stable surface on the table. Then take up the trusty rasps and sandpaper to get to the final shape.

I have been using some Acacia because of it's yellow colour, then trying to put on some black marks with a felt tip.

Maybe I should be looking for a different way, (if anyone has a easier way PLEASE post it up :wink: ) cause as I have said I have not got to the ideal shape yet. IMO anyway, I do expect fruit to look real, even if they are left in the natural wood state, and my bananas have not reached that state yet.


----------



## PowerTool (11 May 2008)

Made this when the shop cooled down a bit last night:-














Redwood,200mm diameter,80mm high,waxed.

Started off with a more rounded base,with a little foot - then when I mounted it on the chuck and started hollowing the inside,it split;so had to remount it on the faceplate ring and "redesign" it - hence the flat base..  

And as for bananas - I've found an article on turning bananas,so maybe one day.. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (11 May 2008)

Good link Andrew, thanks

ps the bowl's not bad either :lol:


----------



## CHJ (11 May 2008)

Great link Andrew, good find, his other fruit ain't bad either by the looks of it.

Glad the light nights are proving useful by the way, hard to believe that only a couple of weeks ago it was too cold for evening work.


----------



## Paul.J (11 May 2008)

Two very different ways of doing a Nana there :shock: 
I always thought they were made by some clever way of off centre turning :shock: 

Nice piece Andrew.Love the grain pattern and colour  

Andrew i know how you feel in the WS this weather.Mine is like an oven,especially when i have to close all the doors etc to try and keep the noise in :roll: 
Just too hot some days to do anything in there.

But the place i used to work was like a greenhouse in the summer with a complete side of the shop been glass windows,40' long,12' high, temps would reach well over 100 degrees,but the windows were open and never had to worry about the noise.So i should be used to it :shock:


----------



## PowerTool (11 May 2008)

Carried on the softwood theme this morning :-














British Columbian pine,170mm diameter,35mm high,sanded to 400 grit and finished with friction polish.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (11 May 2008)

Lovely simple shape there Andrew, works really well. I don't know if the pine is like other pines but you have a really excellent finish. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2008)

I'm with Pete there on the finish Andrew, so easy to sand away the softer wood and you have maintained the clean colour, so easy to 'dirty' the pale wood in the final stages.

Simple lines but with a lot of expression from the captured grain pattern.


----------



## duncanh (12 May 2008)

I like the platter - nice and simple design which doesn't attention away from the lovely grain


----------



## Paul.J (12 May 2008)

Lovely Andrew.Nice shape and colour


----------



## Jenx (13 May 2008)

Very impressive Andrew... particularly like the platter, most impressive. !
Must have been something in the air this weekend... a 'softwood bug' ... I didn't have much timber around, only some of B&Q's Rough Pine / CLS , left over from a house repair some time ago, but thought I'd try my hand at a bit of it once more, as its great practice.....
and I was quite chuffed with the result ! : --


----------



## hairytoes (13 May 2008)

looks like you got a nice finish there mate :wink: .


----------



## Bodrighy (13 May 2008)

If you can get a finish like that in pine you are doing something right. Nice shape as well. 

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (13 May 2008)

Very nice,Jenx - lovely shape,lovely finish,just enough detail to highlight without overpowering  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (13 May 2008)

What Andrew said, plus a second for Pete's observation on finish.

Well done.


----------



## PowerTool (25 May 2008)

Never got to do any turning at all last weekend,mainly due to spending most of Saturday making and fitting a Delft rack (posh shelf :lol: ) for a local pub :-







That's just one corner - there was over 15 metres of it.. :shock: 

So after spending yesterday afternoon boxing in the pubs electric meters,and this morning trimming and re-hanging doors,finally made it into the workshop this afternoon.

Made some coasters,as requested by the wife of my main timber supplier :-






Sycamore,100mm diameter,finished with melamine lacquer.

Underneath is a small foot,slightly dished,and covered in self-adhesive felt :-






And something from the last lot of timber from another supplier,to swap for fresh stock :-














Sweet chestnut,120mm diameter,120mm high,finished in lemon oil.Shape inspired by an ice-cream sundae dish.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (25 May 2008)

That's a quirky piece of chestnut Andrew... still trying to make me mind up as to whether I like it or not.....

...but I do appreciate it.... it's out of the ordinary!

Working all weekend in a pub... guess someone has to do it :wink:


----------



## CHJ (25 May 2008)

oldsoke":3ctvwi9r said:


> That's a quirky piece of chestnut .......Working all weekend in a pub... .......



Guess that accounts for the wobbly edge. :lol: 

Quite a challenge there Andrew, I suspect it moved around quite a bit as you progressed.


----------



## Bodrighy (26 May 2008)

Lovely grain and figure in the wood there Andrew. Is it as thin as it looks? Not sure about the shape etc but then who am I to critisize looking at some of the stuff I produce. :lol: 

As Chas sayss reckon you had your work cut out doing that one 

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (26 May 2008)

The chestnut cuts quite nicely,hollowed the bowl part out quite easily with a ring tool to quite a decent finish;its not fully dried (felled about 18 months ago),but at least the tannin content has reduced enough so that the shavings no longer turn the lathe bed black in a small number of minutes  



oldsoke":3gf3mhwp said:


> Working all weekend in a pub... guess someone has to do it :wink:



The _other_ bright side to it is that I have been offered display space for free..  

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (26 May 2008)

...Just going to check on the display.... yeah, right... :lol:


----------



## Jenx (26 May 2008)

Hi Andrew ... I like the bowl.... this is perhaps a strange analogy to draw, especially if one has never seen it... but you see the 'shimmery' bit just above the spalting line on the bowl part ? .. well that reminds me of exactly what the Northern Lights* looked like, last time I saw them !... immediately made me think of that !

*( .. the Aurora Borealis.. reflections off the polar ice cap.. )


Strange how wood's markings can remind you of the oddest things ! 

I like it ! 

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) :wink:


----------



## PowerTool (1 Jun 2008)

This weeks strange request - gunpowder barrels and a cannon,to go with the 17 foot long pirate ship my mate is building for his sons third birthday next weekend.

Firstly,needed something bigger than my existing four-prong drive,so shamelessly copying from Tracy Owen,bought a 4" faceplate off e-bay..






..and added some countersunk-head stainless machine screws,ground to a point,and fastened with nuts and spring washers..






..then off to the woodpile to find a suitable log or two..






..and get it mounted on the lathe..






Finished article :-






This one is sycamore,265mm long,195mm diameter,no finish as it's going to be painted black and the bands picked out in metallic silver.

Also made one in birch,and a cannon barrel out of pine (which,ironically enough,turned out to be from the tree that was cut down to make space for the pirate ship) - but forgot to take any pictures before I dropped them off  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (1 Jun 2008)

Well done Andrew, what a pleasure it is to get a commission to create something specific.

The satisfaction of knowing you have contributed to the many hours of fun that project is going to generate for some years to come is priceless.


----------



## Paul.J (1 Jun 2008)

Glad to see that you are been kept busy Andrew doing what you enjoy.
Love the Sweet Chestnut goblet,and there should be plenty of turny items for the pirate ship which will no doubt take a bashing


----------



## santiniuk (2 Jun 2008)

17 foot! WOW :shock: 

Would love to see the ship when finished Andrew. Great idea for the barrels, interesting to see what you get asked to do.

Cool idea on the faceplate too. 

Shaun


----------



## PowerTool (8 Jun 2008)

Managed a bit of time in the workshop this morning,and made these before I decided that 26C was a little too warm..






Cherry,65mm diameter,150mm high,finished in food-safe oil.






Sycamore,70mm diameter,225mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Jun 2008)

The grain on the cherry is really dramatic, looks 3D. Both nice pieces, nice to see shapes other than the normal goblets as well

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (8 Jun 2008)

Two very nice goblets Andrew with lovely grain  
Have you been drying the Cherry for long :?:


----------



## CHJ (8 Jun 2008)

Both look worth the effort Andrew, did the cherry move around on you much?


----------



## PowerTool (8 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the comments - as for the cherry,bought it kiln-dried,and has been sat around in the house for months,so been very stable (unlike some that is sat out on the drying racks,that is splitting like it is going out-of-fashion  )

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (21 Jun 2008)

Finaly managed some playtime in the workshop,as I somehow managed to get an afternoon with no jobs to do for other people  

I know I need lots more practice at spindle turning and hollowing,so combined the two :-










Sycamore,85mm diameter,185mm high,inside finished in ebonizing lacquer,outside finished in friction polish.
Shape inspired by some of Petes poppy-head style turnings (don't waste your time sueing me,Pete,I'm worth _nothing_ :wink: )

And a quick bit of faceplate work :-






Oak,160mm square,25mm high,waxed.

Back to work at the pub tomorrow - it's tough,but someone has to do it..  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (21 Jun 2008)

Like the rim detail on the Goblets Andrew, is the external colour the result of the polish pigments? looks rather dark in the pictures.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Jun 2008)

Two very nice pieces *Andrew*, simple elegance yet again!

Luv the clean lines of the goblet... I saw it more as a stylised Scottish thistle head (useful defence if Pete does sue :lol: ).

Surely that Pub must be nearing completion or are you spinning it out


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Jun 2008)

Don't worry Andrew, imitation is supposed to be a form of compliment and I'll take any of those that I can get.

Lovely round shape to it. Tghat's the hardest part I found, getting it to look spheroid. 

Pwete


----------



## Anonymous (21 Jun 2008)

Bodrighy":4kf16k3p said:


> ...spheroid.



It's all about preparation................................*H* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (21 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

Chas - the sycamore has a darker patch,near the rippled figuring.The polish also darkened it further.But it's more probably due to average light and mediochre photography..  

Graham - thanks for the defence :wink: Pub is now open,and will get finished boxing in all the pipework tomorrow.Then just have three doors to hang,a Western-style rail to make for tying up horses outside,and then get to start doing shelving in the flat...
But the Guinness is good,and the staff are all getting good at doing shamrocks in the top as well  

Pete - think Grahams last comment just shows he is a*sing around again.. :lol: :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (21 Jun 2008)

Couple of nice pieces Andrew  
I like the goblet too.Nice sharp clean edges.Again,like Petes,the bowl looks a seperate piece to me.Looks good


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Jun 2008)

PowerTool":3gryta2c said:


> Pete - think Grahams last comment just shows he is a*sing around again.. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Andrew



I know, I'm kinda used to him by now. Anyway, anyone who can't tell the difference between a thistle and a poppy seed head needs humouring don't they :lol: 

Don't get that last posting by the way Graham? Does reminds me of a lovely bumper sticker I saw this week....

'If you aren't a hemorrhoid, get off my a**'

Pete

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (21 Jun 2008)

Pete, Andrew* yew burgers.... I'm having trouble typing this ... lacrimose laughter ... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

*


----------



## duncanh (22 Jun 2008)

I like the ebonizing inside the goblet. Nice idea. I've never been a huge fan of goblets though so I prefer the oak (platter/bowl/?). 
I've been doing quite a bit of square turning recently so like this straight away..


----------



## PowerTool (22 Jun 2008)

Thanks Duncan.Idea was from a Japanese sushi platter,so I guess it's a platter;I quite enjoy square turning,and now I can even manage to miss my knuckles.. :wink: 

Bit more time in the shop this afternoon:-












Sycamore,135mm diameter,75mm high,waxed.Couple of burnt grooves added to give it a little colour.


Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (29 Jun 2008)

After spending most of yesterday doing jobs for other people,went to see my daughter and grand-daughter in Newcastle this morning and called in to see Ianz beamz (see post "ash for sale" in general woodworking) on the way.
Came away with this:-




14.5" wide,2" thick,7' long (cut in half to fit in the car - the footprint was free..) - or 6 x 14" platter blanks,with lightpulls or similar from the corner offcuts for £35 (incidentally,if anyone going to Pauls bash wants to buy some off Ian,will happily collect and bring to Brum - as long as it's not too many,and you don't mind them being 2 x 3'6")

Then went and had a play in the workshop with a left-over glue-up of some of my stock of unknown Brazilian hardwood:-














Streaks in it are reminiscent of goncalo alves,although the timber is more of a red colour,and feels less dense.
Piece is 260mm x 170mm x 20mm.
Things I learnt :-
1) It would look better sat on the tips of the wings (wingtips are about 2mm short of touching - perhaps 20mm stock isn't the right thing to start with.. :wink: )
2) 4mm thick wings flex quite a lot :shock: - makes sanding...err..interesting,to say the least.. (mainly power sanded with lathe stationary,and supported from behind)
3) If you use leftover stock to practice on,sometimes you have to alter the design when you turn into the biscuits you forget you used when gluing up..  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Jun 2008)

Very neat. I like those type of platters / bowls. I am not as good as you in getting them square enough though. The fact that it is made of joined pieces enhanceds it IMHO especially s you have done it so symetrically.

Pete


----------



## chippypah (29 Jun 2008)

Hey Andrew
Great looking winged bowls, yes they do look nicer when it stands on the tips and bowl a bit up.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## CHJ (29 Jun 2008)

Great use of flatworld leftovers Andrew, like the highlight detail around the cup rim.


----------



## Paul.J (30 Jun 2008)

Very nice Andrew  
Lovely colouring and finish.


----------



## PowerTool (13 Jul 2008)

Only having half a day booked in "flatland" this weekend,managed to tidy up the garden _and _ make some time in the workshop. 

Made a set of coasters:-






Sycamore,100mm diameter,finished in melamine

And for some between-centres practice :-






A set of eggcups and a honey-dipper,made out of maple.

Andrew


----------



## TEP (13 Jul 2008)

Nice to see some copying work coming out, instead of one-off's. Good job *Andrew*.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jul 2008)

I get it, "something for you Honey" and "I thought these might protect your nicely polished table"  

Still I guess it's a small price for a day & a half having fun.

Looks like good consistency on the duplication dimensions *Andrew*.


----------



## Paul.J (14 Jul 2008)

Very nice looking set of items their Andrew  
How big is the Honey dipper :?:


----------

